# Making your own tip sign



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Can anyone help me figure out HOW to make my own sign, the wording on the tip signs on Amazon aren't that great and the signs are either too big or too small.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Search "Uber Sign" on etsy or pinterest for ideas.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Skorpio said:


> Search "Uber Sign" on etsy or pinterest for ideas.


thanks, but if I wanted to design my own sign, do I need to learn Photoshop or a program like that? Thanks


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

If you need a nice sign. Yes.
I just buy mine. EZPZ


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> thanks, but if I wanted to design my own sign, do I need to learn Photoshop or a program like that? Thanks


Yes. Gimp is free.


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Holy crap, what kind of a question is this?
Think gas station basics...

Cardboard, brown
Marker, black

"TIPS"

With some tape, anywhere you want.

I mean seriously are you doing this for fuN!?


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

ebay


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Flat out asking for tips can be a turn off to your customers. You want to help set expectations with them by telling them what they should expect during the ride, and what you expect as well. If you do create a sign, mention more than just tips on it, you will see better success. I have a great template, PM me if you want any help.


----------

